# Motherboard Micro-ATX MSI B460M - A Pro - How many gpu´s can be plugged?



## sound_source (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi guys,

i´m trying to connect my 4th GPU into my Micro-ATX MSI B460M - A Pro, using the M2 slot, however the Hive OS do not detect the GPU, i´ve arlready enable 4G decode and change de PCI(gpu0) slot to gen 2. Any idea how to fix this, or there are any limitation on this Motherboard??

Thanks


----------

